# Saugeye Tournament Piedmont lake April 14th



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Eastern Ohio saugeye club will be holding their first tournament of the year at Piedmont lake April 14th. 
@ Renolds boat ramp
40 dollar entry fee
Optional 10 dollar big fish
Pay at the ramp
No pre registration
100% payback
Regerstration and boat check starts at 6am 
7am take off
3:30pm weight in
Only bring your 6 biggest fish to scale 15" min.
One or two persons per boat.


----------



## Walleyedude (Apr 23, 2017)

I plan on trying to make it to this! Haven’t had time to get out yet this year so hopefully they’re where I left them last year. 

Any idea on how many you are expecting to show?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

You never really no, we don't get a lot of participants on the 9.9 lakes. Usually 5 to 8 boats on the 9.9 lakes. There is always at least 4 teams that have been long time members that show up to the 9.9 lakes


----------



## Walleyedude (Apr 23, 2017)

Either way, looks to be a good day on the water. We’ll see you there.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

How did it go ? Can you post the results?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We had 7 boats fish. 
1st place had a little over 9 lbs with 6 fish
My partner and I took 2nd with 4 fish for 7.5 lbs
3rd had three fish can't remember the weight
My partner and I also took big fish with a 2.66 lb fish.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks you had a great day to be on the water.


----------

